# FREE Today and Tomorrow Oct 1st & 2nd - Look Away Silence at Amazon



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow October 1st & 2nd at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*

*
by Edward C. Patterson*
*Kindleboard Book Profile for Look Away Silence*

*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain -- more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."

The challenges of authoring this novel were many, because it encapsulates a period of my life and a subset of my experience that might be best tucked away and forgotten as all traumas should be. However, when I volunteered as a middle-aged gay man to lend a hand in my community with AIDS patients, I thought it was the noble thing to do. As I learned, it was not, unless debilitating disease and emotional upheaval can be considered noble. The history told here belongs to others, however. It may be cobbled from the many partners who lived with AIDS and those who helped ease the suffering, but it is a shared experience, and thus needs to be shared with you. Every American knows about AIDS now, and might even recall the period when it ravaged the gay community, stirring up new phobias and hysteria that might have been settled. However, the lessons should not be forgotten. With a new upsurge in cases within the gay community as a new wave of young men feel invincible as they dance with life, perhaps it's best to recall what can happen when the back is turned on the obvious

I want to thank all those over the years who mentored me in community service, in the GALA Chorus organization, including the New Jersey Gay Men's Chorus, the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, AmFAR, the NAMES Project and many local churches, food banks, financial sources throughout the State of New Jersey and especially the volunteers who consistently participate in AIDS Walks throughout the country. A special thank you is given to my editor Margaret Stevens for the yeomen effort in getting this work into its sterling, publication condition. Also a thanks to Kindleboard.com and Michael R. Hick's author support group for being there nightly to encourage me to complete this work -- a difficult oar to pull over mostly emotional waters. As for my angels, I leave that thank you to Louise Kieler on the steps of the Washington Monument.*



*Contents

Acknowledgements

Part One: Over-the-Counter-Encounter

Chapter One: Folding
Chapter Two: Ties 
Chapter Three: Old World Coffee
Chapter Four: Christmas in the Cavern
Chapter Five: Quiet Moments
Chapter Six: First Impressions
Chapter Seven: Gifts
Chapter Eight: Meeting the Kielers
Chapter Nine: Resolutions
Chapter Ten: A Matter of Space
Chapter Eleven: Bed & Breakfast
Chapter Twelve: The Pope's Nose

Part Two: The Great Divide

Chapter One: Westward Ho!
Chapter Two: A Proposition 
Chapter Three: Remembrance
Chapter Four: Estes Park
Chapter Five: Pinnacle
Chapter Six: Not So Divine Retribution
Chapter Seven: When the Rockets Red Glare
Chapter Eight: Dawning Dusk

Part Three: The Unbrave

Chapter One: Learning the Ropes
Chapter Two: Perfect Stranger
Chapter Three: In Concert
Chapter Four: Blessings and Curses
Chapter Five: Christmas Again
Chapter Six: Episode Two
Chapter Seven: In the Land of Nod
Chapter Eight: Bringing in the Sheaves
Chapter Nine: The Best of Intentions
Chapter Ten: Holding On
Chapter Eleven: Letting Go

Part Four: The Mingling

Chapter One: Folding Again
Chapter Two: Finding the Thread 
Chapter Three: Ties and Rings

Epilog: The Vigil I Keep*​
Here's a few pull-quotes from reviewers of Look Away Silence - Kindle:

"The depth of the characters and their story is an important tale that transcends gender and race, highlighting a time that had and continues to have devastating effects. The title is so appropriate and fitting to the characters and the topics. Be sure to have some tissues handy as Martin's story is sure to move you to tears numerous times while also giving laughter, love, joy, and happiness beside the sorrow. This is one story that will resonate for a very long after the incredibly beautiful final page." - Rainbow Reviews

"Look Away Silence is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel. The characters are three dimensional and wonderfully flawed. Best of all, Patterson's narrative manages to zoom in on this tragic couple's love and life, then to zoom out on an entire hurting community, and back again without resorting to soapboxing." - R.J. Keller

"This is a love story that has been experienced many times over by 'everyman'. Beautifully written by amazing author Edward C. Patterson, based on his experiences volunteering in community service and personal friendship. It is a powerful read." - ellen george, Amazon Top 1000 Reviewer

"Even with the sad story, Mr. Patterson is a funny and engaging writer and I found this book hard to put down -- always a sign of a five-star read for me. Highly recommended." - Leslie Nichol

"With this work Patterson is in league with Armistead Maupin! Itt's an emotional story told in a light hearted way, it never turns into a soap." - Mireille Reynes

"Look Away Silence by Edward C. Patterson is a beautifully written novel. Honestly, I'm not sure I can write a review that will do it justice. Few books can touch such a strong emotional chord and I would put Look Away Silence up there with books by Nicholas Sparks such as The Notebook. Well done Mr. Patterson, well done indeed." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Ed Patterson

*Opening Paragraph * (Snippet):
"I am a child of Christmas. Some people are Easter-kids. Others get fired up over the Fourth of July or wax poetic for Arbor Day. Not me. Christmas has always been the focus of my year, because everything that has been good in my life has come down from the sparkling Yule Fairy and wrapped up in bows and striped paper. As little children, we wish for many things at Christmas -- trains, bikes, Legos, baseball gloves and some, like me, asked Santa for an ironing board. Now that would bode well and never shock, except my name is Martin and not Martina, and . . . it quite put my Grandpa off his Monday Night Football. My mother was cool with it, otherwise she would have bought me a GI Joe and insisted I dig trenches and drop fake bombs over the chenille. However, I wouldn't have minded a GI Joe either, a fact my mother also sensed. So it was an ironing board for me. Vivian Powers' sissy boy was devoted to Christmas from that day forward. I knew there was a Santa Claus and his linen closet was impeccably arranged."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Amazon is really getting better. The DTB proofs were processed and available for my review overnight.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, the Amazon page for Look Away Silence is complete now, as the description elements came up over night. Now for the DTB and this work can settle in with its sisters. It also came up on Link Maker for the first time this morning:



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Look Away Silence was featured in yesterdays Examiner.com Newark. Here's the link:

http://tinyurl.com/ndsamp

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mamiller

Congratulations on the new novel, Ed.  It looks to be on the same high caliber of writing as all your material.


----------



## Thumper

Am I going to need Kleenex while reading this? If I will, I need to run to the store...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'd lend you mine while I was writing i, but I still need them. Buy 2 boxes.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Alan Chin (San Francisco Examiner) interviewed me for the Examiner in conjunction with the release of my new novel, Look Away Silence. I would like to invite you all to visit the site and give it a read:

http://tinyurl.com/mp793n

Edward C. Patterson

Look Away Silence is schedule for release on July 24th, but is already available for the Amazon kindle


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Ed,

I didn't realize that you published another book. An exclamatory congratulations. Hope you are selling your book by the bundles!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yep, Kevis, and this morning it became available in Paperback, although the Amazon page is not complete (not enough for the full bull pull), the essential button is there for light promotional purposes. 

Look Away Silence - DTB (image isn't on the page yet)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

This is awesome news, Ed. Congrats on the publication, and on the interviews! I'm on my way to read them now.  

(Oh, and I added the DTB to my cart for purchase on payday. I can't wait to read it.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you RJ

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm please to say that then entire DTB page has appeared on Amazon.com, although I suspect Kindleboarders will be more enticed to review and sample the kindle version:



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm falling further behind on my books .... I just got my unread list down to 50 books and here it goes up again.    But this one looks interesting so I'm sure I'll live. 

Is this set in the pre-cocktail AIDS Dark Ages?  I wasn't sure from the description.  As someone who came of age at the beginning of the Epidemic and fell in love in the middle, I'm wondering if you're secretly stalking me.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Geoffrey:

This one is set in the mid-90's and the cocktail was just being concoted, but not to the effect that if has today.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Look Away Silence is featured today at The Deepening: The World of Fiction

http://www.thedeepening.com/world-of-fiction/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Look Away Silence is now also available on mobipocket and on Smashwords (for .pdf and Sony Reader).

http://www.mobipocket.com/en/eBooks/eBookDetails.asp?BookID=208901
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2995

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Awesome!
Just bought it from Smashwords. (It's where I purchase all of my ebooks, since I don't have a Kindle [yet].)

Thanks Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks RJ:

You'll need to supply you own tissues, unfortunately. I was going to take stock in one of 3M companies, but decided that reader's need to assume that risk.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I received my first review for Look Away Silence (it will not appear on Amazon), from Rainbow Reviews from Kassa, a 4 1/2 star review (which on their scale is great to awesome). I printed it below, warts and all (its a long one).

http://rainbow-reviews.com/?p=1664

*"This is an intensely emotional story about a young couple that falls in love, only to face the AIDS crisis instead of matching pink rockers on the porch. At a time when the government was refusing to acknowledge the crisis and the immortality of youth cast a protective pall over young gay men, this couple must cope with a horrible disease and the ramifications within their family and larger community. A very intensely moving story that packs an incredible punch, the last half left me crying all the way through it and beyond for some time. This is not a light-hearted tale but combines several important themes and a deeply romantic and fulfilling, yet heart breaking relationship that will resonate and stay with the reader for some time.

Martin Powers meets Matt, a shy blue-eyed cowboy on Christmas eve and although Martin expects the relationship to barely last to New Year's, it turns into a permanent partnership. Their happiness in each other create a small bubble around their love and world that is all too soon popped when the horrible specter of Matt's dead lover and the crisis of AIDS invades their world. All of a sudden Martin is confronted with issues and problems he has never imagined and struggles with the intense emotions that come along.

The book is divided into four parts. The first depicts how Martin and Matt meet and the first year and a half of their relationship followed by the second part dealing with the AIDS crisis and how it becomes personal and affects their happy world. The third part covers Martin and Matt as they cope with illness and the intense emotions that impact both men and their friends and family. The final fourth part is an epilogue. Each of these is moving and intense as the story is told in first person narrative from Martin's point of view. The writing is instantly engaging and engrossing as Martin's character is likable and relatable. The pacing is well done and the book is incredibly easy to read, even for all the intense emotion elicited.

There are numerous technical errors in the writing unfortunately. The names Martin and Matt are confused several times and punctuation is sometimes misplaced or dropped. There are also a few misspelled words and misused words. These are noticeable and sometimes distracting but don't take away from the emotional connection and impact of the story, which for me is the best part. The choice of first person narrator makes the story intimate and engrossing, as the reader is able to connect with Martin through his humor, whimsy, fears, and later strength. Although this leaves the other characters with less of a well defined characterization, most notably in Matt, Martin is a strong and sympathetic voice.

Martin is a wonderful character as he is first introduced through his love of laundry and cleaning attachments through his surprising affection and love for a small, blue eyed cowboy that loves snow. Martin's maturity, humor and intelligence are at odds with his young age, only twenty years old. Martin is not perfect and struggles through the story with his jealousy, fears, manipulation, and selfishness. His dysfunctional childhood has changed the way he views relationships and although he can look back on his faults, he makes numerous mistakes. However, for all his faults he truly and deeply loves Matt and that love is returned, creating the first solid and meaningful relationship young Martin has ever had. As Martin matures and finds strength and courage where he fears none exist, it's easy to forget that he is only twenty three by the end of the story, and Matt was only twenty five. These are incredibly young men who should have been able to grow old together but instead live a full, loving life as best they can.

Woven into the romance between the men are multiple themes about the gay community and the impact AIDS has upon the country and various individuals. Several couples from past works by the author make brief cameos in this story, although the focus never waivers from Martin and Matt. Martin slowly becomes aware and involved in activism and a support group for AIDS caregivers and patients. There are several brief but moving stories told from strangers as they deal with the impact this devastating epidemic had at that time. The supporting characters from both families, their friends, and the perfect stranger all give context and help both men understand the far reaching impact beyond their tragedy. Along side are the realistic concerns about money, insurance, hospital bills, drug costs, jobs, and the reality that life almost stops to care for someone debilitated with AIDS. Although this is fiction, it easily is a depiction of so many couples.

This is certainly not an easy book but undeniable emotionally masterful. The depth of the characters and their story is an important tale that transcends gender and race, highlighting a time that had and continues to have devastating effects. The title is so appropriate and fitting to the characters and the topics, even if I hate the cover. Be sure to have some tissues handy as Martin's story is sure to move you to tears numerous times while also giving laughter, love, joy, and happiness beside the sorrow. This is one story that will resonate for a very long after the incredibly beautiful final page.

Kassa at Rainbow Reviews"*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I am featured today at Rainbow Reviews Author Extravaganze, an annual promotional spot and giveaway. Come take a peek.

http://rainbow-reviews.blogspot.com/2009/08/author-extravaganza-edward-c-patterson.html?zx=bc814279d7c0235f

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Look Away Silence got some coverage at Chicgalleria.

http://chicgalleria.com/men/authors/look-away-silence-released.php

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

You can read a sample on line now at the DTB Amazon Link as Search Inside the Book is up ad operational for Look Away Silence.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Look Away Silence also ives the world a view of GALA, the Gay and Lesbian Choral Association

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Received a beautiful 4 star review this morning on Amazon.com from R.J. Keller.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HRER5S

Thank you RJ, I am delighted that you enjoyed the work.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wow. I recieved a 5-star review for Look Away Silence from on of the top 1000 Amazon reviewers, Ellen George. Come take a look.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HRER5S

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Ed.

I downloaded a sample and then bought the book. I am about 25% in and enjoying it very much.

I am a little embarrassed to admit that this is the first book of yours I have read.   

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Leslie:

I'm glad you're readin one of my books. You'll just love the other 12.  

Really - enjoy.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

However, now I want to know why there is a Leslie in this book? Hmmm, Ed?

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That Leslie appeared in the manuscript in 1999. She's a lawyer and is based on a good friend, whose name was not Leslie. And there was a real Ginger too (name changed), her partner. Everyone should have at least on Leslie and Ginger in their lives or life just doesn't amount to much, ya know.  

(Like all my books, they take years to bake - the oven just opening now, and the cake plates just being set out for public consumption). Look Away Silence started long before The Jade Owl, but not the Southern Swallow series (which I began 37 years ago). I have been asked how I can publish so many books in such a short time. It's because I have 21 manuscripts written over many years and only reached my mature style in 2000 and they are coming out now with only the appearance of being fast and furious. Remember, only 13 of the 21 have been published. There are 8 more in the works and . . . there are a dozen more embryos. I'd like to have 50 out before I reach 75, which give me only 13 more years to go. 50 is a nice round number don't you think . . . and I have the stories screaming in my ears, the characters fighting to get out.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Ah, thanks for the explanation.

I was wondering if you had an book-writing machine whirring in the basement. Now I know!


L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie:

As you know, writing a novel is a major undertaking or else, it is no undertaking whatsoever - there are no substitutes for the long uphill road. Oh, but what a joyful climb to the top, and what wonders we see from the summit.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Cross-posted from some other threads:

I just finished:











by our very own Edward C. Patterson. It is intense and emotional. I started crying at the 85% point and didn't stop until the end of the book.

I started my career as a professional nurse in 1977 and I remember very vividly the wrath that was AIDS in the 1980s. Ed captures that horror well. For those of you who remember, this is a timely reminder; for those here who are too young, you should read this book so that we can continue to learn from our mistakes and not make the same mistakes again (especially relevant in these days of gay rights and health care reform).

Even with the sad story, Ed is a funny and engaging writer and I found this book hard to put down -- which, given that I was supposed to be doing actual WORK was not a good situation!

Highly recommended, 5 stars across the board. Bravo, Ed.

Off to post a review on Amazon...

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Leslie:

Your comments go directly to my heart, and I am very pleased that you like my writing. You are one of the first people I met when I started publishing,and now that you have sampled my wares and have been engaged, my day, perhaps my month has been made.

Thanks,

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie

As you know, Ed, I am not shy about promoting books I really enjoy (even when they are a tough read).

This was a good book and I definitely recommend it. Folks, if you want to turn yourself into a complete and total sobbing mess, watch the movie* Longtime Companion* after reading the book.










And then, cheer yourself up with *Taming Groomzilla*! (Sorry, Ed, couldn't resist a little BSP!)

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

You know how I feel about *Taming Groomzilla * and how impatient I am for the rest of the stories. As for Long Time Companion, it is one of the best presentation on the AIDS issue. I have mine on VHS. The protagonist even becomes a Buddy (I was a Buddy) - a perfect stranger.

Ed Patterson

PS: I have thought to scan my AIDS Quilt photos (big project - I have over a 100 shots) from the 1995 Washington display and put them out on a website. Also, I have a photo of Richard and Mike (the original Martin and Matt) that Mike's mother sent me (I never met Mike - it ws Richard's story that traumatized me during my AIDS Services training) as a thank you for my poem "Over the Counter Encounter" which has already made its appearance on Kindleboards in the Wednesday Poem series as did a poem called Ties and Rings.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

For those who are reading this book, your feedback has been most encouraging.

Thanks you

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I must apoloize to my readers for making them run for the Kleenix, but this novel just had to be written. I DO expect a thank you from the tissue manufacturing industry,especially in this economy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I am happy to announce that Look Away Silence is NOW only $ .99.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HRER5S

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The AIDS crisis is not over, so this book's message is not for the archives.

PS: Look Away Silence is featured today (9/28/09) on the GL Excerpts website. Come take a sample read -

http://glfictionexcerpts.blogspot.com/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

New 5-star review at

http://www.amazon.com/Look-Away-Silence-ebook/product-reviews/B002HRER5S/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&coliid=&showViewpoints=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Look Away Silence also covers a great hobby - Choral singing and takes you to the GALA Festival of Choruses in Denver, Colorado.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Originally written in the 3rd person, I switched th voice in this novel to th 1st person to better deliver the more humorous elements - and essential ingredient in a tragic novel. The Book is dedicated to The Hyacnth AIDS Foundation, an organiztion that I belonged to in the 1990s and who sanctioned the dedicatio and use of their name for this work,

Ed Patterson


----------



## Maria Hooley

Ed,

I've had my eye on this novel for quite a while because it sounds like a story I would enjoy so I picked it up off Smashwords.  Alas I do not yet have an e-reader yet.  Interestingly the topic of the short story I submitted for the anthology was also about AIDS.  Anyway, as I am not as quick a reader as I would like, especially with computers, it will probably take me a while, but when I get done, I will leave a review and tag the book.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you, Maria

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Some novels need to be written, whether anyone reads them or not. Look Away Silence is one such novel. However, I am happy to report that I sold my 100th copy yesterday, 9 months ahead of the average 100th sale for an Indie novels. Than you all for embracing Matt and Martin.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Look Away Silence is holding the #1 Top spot in the AIDS category on Amazon.com

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Look Away Silence is my only book to date written in th 1st person (with the exception of the dual narrative in The Acdemician)

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's a snippet from *Look Away Silence*. In this scene we're at the Gay & Lesbian Choral Festival in Denver, CO:

There are times in life when you surrender. Coming down that mountain was one such time. I must have turned several colors, because my buddies couldn't help me. A ranger was summoned and he declared, or so I was told, that he had seen cases of mountain sickness before, but I took the prize. In fact, they considered getting me to an infirmary, but by the time we arrived in Estes Park, I was conscious and moaning and holding my tummy with every violent growl. I do remember the trip back to Denver, because we stopped two dozen times (who's counting) at every size and brand of service station so I could make a deposit from my overly lubricated bowels. Matt was no help. In fact, in my semi-delirium, I remembered that if I survived this I might just return his ring. However, while the grinds were overtaking my every priority, all I could think of was surrender.

I didn't much care about my impending solo as I writhed about in my bed. Sleep was more important. Still, after a full day under the covers (I hadn't a clue where Matt was, because he wasn't sleeping in my bed), I managed to sit up at the bed's edge. I saw someone in the shadows, the blinds drawn making everything difficult to see. I felt better, but I vaguely remembered dashes to the toilet, an unaccountable case of diarrhea, because I hadn't been eating. What had been coming out? My liver?

"Who's there?" I asked.

"Me," said a strange voice. "Jasper."

Jasper? Why the hell was he here, and . . . oh. He was loitering for the solo like a distant relative waiting for me to die and the last will and testament to be read. I wasn't leaving him my solo.

"Go away," I said. "I'm singing the


Spoiler



fucking


 thing, even if they prop me up with a broom." Then it dawned on me that I hadn't a sense of time. I may have even missed the event. "What day is it?"

"It's the day. You have less than an hour to get ready. That's why I'm here."

"Less than an hour?" I tripped about the room looking for my pants. I was bare


Spoiler



ass


 naked, probably a short cut for those toilet dashes. I was embarrassed to have my


Spoiler



ass


 flashed at . . . of all people, Jasper - goofy looking, big eared, second rate tenor, Jasper. "Where's Matt?"

"He's been sick too?"

_Sick too?_ This thing isn't catching, although we were all susceptible.

"Where is he?"

"He's been bunking with Russ and Tim. He's caught a cold - a doozey. I've been tending to your . . . well, I've tried my best at getting you to take the kaopectate, but you're the worst patient."

I recalled none of this, but gazed at Jasper in a different light. If he was trying to stop up my


Spoiler



anal


 dam, he certainly wasn't fishing for my solo. Well, of course, he had the duet with me, and if I didn't sing, what would he do? He was my backup, but no one was assigned to fill in for him.

"Help me find my pants, and . . . thank you."

enjoy
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks to all who have made this book's launch so successful - the fastest selling NEW book I've published. Long may she reign.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The core of this story is based on two friends, whose journey no one ever wants to take - but they did.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This my latest work, but it's proving to be very popular. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This work opens wth a Chrismas theme - truly a Christmas read.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

God, in this season of peace, watch over my fallen angels and give them rest.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I must apologize that the $ .99 price on this book does not include the box of tissues you'll need to purchase. Sorry.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

In addition to my experiences in volunteer AIDS services, Look Away Silence captures my experiences with choral singing, especially with GALA. Let me take you to Denver, Colorado and Rocky Mountain National Park.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## louiseb

My husband died 11 years ago this March, he was HIV+. He had Hemophilia and was infected from his clotting factor probably in the early 80s. We married in 82. Our doctor recommended in 86 that we both be tested, there was no treatment at that time but he said there were studies coming out showing that female partners of infected men were not getting infected at as high a rate as men. He tested positive and I was negative. We started taking precautions and I remained negative. Bobby was very active locally and nationally with hemophilia, we had friends all over the country. Pretty much any hemophiliac who took clotting factor in the early 80s was infected. I can think of 2 I knew personally who are still alive. The women we knew who were infected seemed to die quickly, leaving their partners crushed with guilt. It was such a difficult time. We had a weekly support group that met in our home. I finally got to a point where I just could not go to another funeral, they made me feel worse.

Bobby and his brother, as well as many friends have panels in the quilt. I have had your book for a while, just don't know when I will be able to read it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Louise:

I lost so many friends (I'm 62) and went to so many funerals, I was numb. I was in AIDS Volunteer services as a "buddy" for a number of years, but I also became so drained that by the time I walked the quilt, I could hardly stand. Of the many works I've penned, this was the hardest. I started it in 1997 and poked at it and put it aside many times until last year when I resolved to finish it. And I almost didn't. I thank (in my book acknowledgements) the Kindleboard Author's Support thread, started by Michael Hicks for getting me through it. Many a post there was so desperate, I can't tell you. However, this one HAD to be written as my fallen angels would crowd at the end of my bed at night and say: "Tell our story. People must know our story." Now it's out and I can sleep the sleep of the ages knowing that my fallen will be remembered in some way by what I have written. A tough read (but rewarding, I'll guarantee) and an even tougher write, but if the world of authoring was all fantasy Chinese mysteries and gay after parties, I would have led a jolly old existence without true responsibility. For any novel I pen, my responsibility is to my readers. In this case, my responsibility is to my loved ones and their story. 'nuff said.

I thank you for buying the book and any feedback you have would be cherished.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks to all the readers in response to this book. They've been flying off the shelf.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Sometimes an authors Acknowledgement section can give a reder an insight into the work in hand. Therefore, today I decided to feature the Acknowledgement page to *Look Away Silence*.

The challenges of authoring this novel were many, because it encapsulates a period of my life and a subset of my experience that might be best tucked away and forgotten as all traumas should be. However, when I volunteered as a middle-aged gay man to lend a hand in my community with AIDS patients, I thought it was the noble thing to do. As I learned, it was not, unless debilitating disease and emotional upheaval can be considered noble. The history told here belongs to others, however. It may be cobbled from the many partners who lived with AIDS and those who helped ease the suffering, but it is a shared experience, and thus needs to be shared with you. Every American knows about AIDS now, and might even recall the period when it ravaged the gay community, stirring up new phobias and hysteria that might have been settled. However, the lessons should not be forgotten. With a new upsurge in cases within the gay community as a new wave of young men feel invincible as they dance with life, perhaps it's best to recall what can happen when the back is turned on the obvious

I want to thank all those over the years who mentored me in community service, in the GALA Chorus organization, including the New Jersey Gay Men's Chorus, the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, AmFAR, the NAMES Project and many local churches, food banks, financial sources throughout the State of New Jersey and especially the volunteers who consistently participate in AIDS Walks throughout the country. A special thank you is given to my editor Margaret Stevens for the yeomen effort in getting this work into its sterling, publication condition. Also a thanks to Kindleboard.com and Michael R. Hick's author support group for being there nightly to encourage me to complete this work - a difficult oar to pull over mostly emotional waters. As for my angels, I leave that thank you to Louise Kieler on the steps of the Washington Monument.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## welshcorgi

Wonderfully written, couldn't put it down.  I KNEW these characters and laughed and cried with them!  Used more than 3 tissues though


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Welshcorgi:

Thank you so much. As this book is dear to my heart, when a reader gives me favorable feedback on it, it mean a great deal. Of course, I used more than 3 tissues too and more than a box. In fact, I can't think back on the writing of this book without running for the Kleenix.

Thanks again

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks to readers, *Look Away Silence * had a fine month in January.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Come walk the quilt with me and my fallen angels.

Ed Patterson


----------



## sem

Just bought this book - 2nd one of yours. Will be buying more. Opened a new box of tissues and will probably start on it next. Am really enjoying your work - keep it up!

If it were not for my kindle and this board, I hate to think of how many wonderful authors and books I would have missed (and did miss in the past)!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Sem,

You made my day. No matter how much writing or "selling" one does in the course of the day, whenever a reader tells me that they have enjoy my books, I clasp my heart, bow reverantly and thank God and the muses.

Again, thanks

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Between Look Away Silence and Tirning Idolater, my month is rattling away. Hey, hey, hey!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The title comes from a quote sewn into an AIDS quilt mixing the famous song lyric with ActUp's sloan.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wow, Look Away Silence is now flying off the shelf. Thanks to my readers for this.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's a few pull-quotes from reviewers of Look Away Silence - Kindle:

"The depth of the characters and their story is an important tale that transcends gender and race, highlighting a time that had and continues to have devastating effects. The title is so appropriate and fitting to the characters and the topics. Be sure to have some tissues handy as Martin’s story is sure to move you to tears numerous times while also giving laughter, love, joy, and happiness beside the sorrow. This is one story that will resonate for a very long after the incredibly beautiful final page." - Rainbow Reviews

"Look Away Silence is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel. The characters are three dimensional and wonderfully flawed. Best of all, Patterson's narrative manages to zoom in on this tragic couple's love and life, then to zoom out on an entire hurting community, and back again without resorting to soapboxing." - R.J. Keller

"This is a love story that has been experienced many times over by 'everyman'. Beautifully written by amazing author Edward C. Patterson, based on his experiences volunteering in community service and personal friendship. It is a powerful read." - ellen george, Amazon Top 1000 Reviewer

"Even with the sad story, Mr. Patterson is a funny and engaging writer and I found this book hard to put down -- always a sign of a five-star read for me. Highly recommended." - Leslie Nichol

"With this work Patterson is in league with Armistead Maupin! Itt's an emotional story told in a light hearted way, it never turns into a soap." - Mireille Reynes

"Look Away Silence by Edward C. Patterson is a beautifully written novel. Honestly, I'm not sure I can write a review that will do it justice. Few books can touch such a strong emotional chord and I would put Look Away Silence up there with books by Nicholas Sparks such as The Notebook. Well done Mr. Patterson, well done indeed." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

There's a section in this book on Insurance compny coverage and problems during the 90's, which is pretty timely.

Ed Patterson


----------



## JennaAnderson

I really want to buy this book but am afraid. I've looked at it many times, had my finger on the 1-Click button and then stopped.

Your writing just sucks me in so much that I know this will be an amazing emotional ride.

I *will* read it. I just need to pick the right weekend to do so. A time when I can curl up, read, and enjoy the emotion.

Jenna


----------



## Leslie

Give it a go. It's a very good book.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thak you Leslie, and Jenna, some books need to be written - cry out to be written, whether anyone wants to read them or not. I've been fortunate that Look Away Silence had been hardly ignored, but if it were, its existnce wouldn't suffer one bit. In the mid-1990's, during the AIDS crisis, I was one of the legions of men and women who buried loved ones and friends from that epidemic. I worked in AIDS services and the daily numbing of those young faces gnawed at me until I could take it no longer and permenantly retreated from what had become a mandate. Still, when I closed my eyes at night, my angels would come to the foot of my bed and urge me to tell their story. I plunged my head under the covers and tried to beg off from the challenge. However, they won out. I decided not to just hack up a pitiful whine, but craft a beautiful love story - a true one, based on two friends I knew. And I decided to pepper it with as much humor as my spirit could muster. It's written, published and hopefully in your hands now, as one of those tales that just needed to be told. I can rest easier at night . . . now that my angels have come to the edge of your pillow.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

In this update I am posting the Acknowledgements and the Table of Contents for _Look Away Silence _ and will also add these to the OP:

*Acknowledgements*

The challenges of authoring this novel were many, because it encapsulates a period of my life and a subset of my experience that might be best tucked away and forgotten as all traumas should be. However, when I volunteered as a middle-aged gay man to lend a hand in my community with AIDS patients, I thought it was the noble thing to do. As I learned, it was not, unless debilitating disease and emotional upheaval can be considered noble. The history told here belongs to others, however. It may be cobbled from the many partners who lived with AIDS and those who helped ease the suffering, but it is a shared experience, and thus needs to be shared with you. Every American knows about AIDS now, and might even recall the period when it ravaged the gay community, stirring up new phobias and hysteria that might have been settled. However, the lessons should not be forgotten. With a new upsurge in cases within the gay community as a new wave of young men feel invincible as they dance with life, perhaps it's best to recall what can happen when the back is turned on the obvious

I want to thank all those over the years who mentored me in community service, in the GALA Chorus organization, including the New Jersey Gay Men's Chorus, the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, AmFAR, the NAMES Project and many local churches, food banks, financial sources throughout the State of New Jersey and especially the volunteers who consistently participate in AIDS Walks throughout the country. A special thank you is given to my editor Margaret Stevens for the yeomen effort in getting this work into its sterling, publication condition. Also a thanks to Kindleboard.com and Michael R. Hick's author support group for being there nightly to encourage me to complete this work - a difficult oar to pull over mostly emotional waters. As for my angels, I leave that thank you to Louise Kieler on the steps of the Washington Monument.

*Contents

Acknowledgements

Part One: Over-the-Counter-Encounter

Chapter One: Folding
Chapter Two: Ties 
Chapter Three: Old World Coffee
Chapter Four: Christmas in the Cavern
Chapter Five: Quiet Moments
Chapter Six: First Impressions
Chapter Seven: Gifts
Chapter Eight: Meeting the Kielers
Chapter Nine: Resolutions
Chapter Ten: A Matter of Space
Chapter Eleven: Bed & Breakfast
Chapter Twelve: The Pope's Nose

Part Two: The Great Divide

Chapter One: Westward Ho!
Chapter Two: A Proposition 
Chapter Three: Remembrance
Chapter Four: Estes Park
Chapter Five: Pinnacle
Chapter Six: Not So Divine Retribution
Chapter Seven: When the Rockets Red Glare
Chapter Eight: Dawning Dusk

Part Three: The Unbrave

Chapter One: Learning the Ropes
Chapter Two: Perfect Stranger
Chapter Three: In Concert
Chapter Four: Blessings and Curses
Chapter Five: Christmas Again
Chapter Six: Episode Two
Chapter Seven: In the Land of Nod
Chapter Eight: Bringing in the Sheaves
Chapter Nine: The Best of Intentions
Chapter Ten: Holding On
Chapter Eleven: Letting Go

Part Four: The Mingling

Chapter One: Folding Again
Chapter Two: Finding the Thread 
Chapter Three: Ties and Rings

Epilog: The Vigil I Keep*​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wow, this one took off in the Romance threads over at Amazon. I didn;t expect that, but . . .

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

You can also contribute to the Hyacinth Foundation. See the last pages of the book or contact me for infomration: [email protected]

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Come hear my angels voices as I have. There's love in thme thar pages.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This week Congress passed legislation that would prevent such scenes as the following excerpt describes. However, such things occured.

from Look Away Silence.

The East Shore General Hospital was easy to find. Viv had been there a few times for various ailments. However, my patience was wearing thin as I sped there, managing to honk at every slow cretin on the road. I garnered several well-deserved finger flips, but I didn't give a sh**. I just wanted to get to the emergency room and take my place beside my cowboy.

As it turned out, Matt bypassed the emergency room. Not bypassed, but just a fly through. Nevertheless, when I made inquiries at the front desk, I was told that he was admitted and on the fourth floor, but I couldn't go up yet.

"But he needs me," I said.

This was received with skeptical eyes that said _If you're not his doctor, he doesn't need you_. On some level I understood that, so I paced, waiting for the Kielers, who I expected at any time. However, they didn't come. Not fast enough. I paced and paced, and finally I asked.

"What's Matthew Kieler's room number?"

I took advantage of the shift change, so there was no suspicion from the new receptionist that I had every intention of sneaking upstairs and defy their little maintenance rules.

"423," she said, and then went about her busy work.

Busy work. I thanked her, paced some more, and then, when the busy work consumed her attention to her dereliction, I darted into the open elevator, where I paced some more until the bell rang and the door slid open on the fourth floor. The place was like a fortress, the nurse's station looming over the traffic. No busy working nurse here. Instead there was a hulk - a woman who certainly wasn't the dietician, dressed in blue. I caught her attention immediately.

"Yes," she said. "Can I help you?"

She said this before I lost sight of the elevator bank. I regained my dignity and marched to the fore.

"Yes," I said. "I'm here to see Matthew Kieler."

She huffed, and then perused a monitor, muttering _Kieler, Kieler, Kieler_.

"Room 423, but it's marked immediate family only. Who are you?"

"Martin Powers."

"I mean, what relationship are to Mr. Kieler?"

"I'm his . . . I'm his partner."

"Business partner?"

"No. We . . . live together."

"Sorry. Immediate family only."

Suddenly, my heart sank. The floor shook and I was at sea.

"I am his immediate family."

"I can't see that you are. I suggest you come again when he can see friends and acquaintances. Call first."

I was stunned - stunned and angry. I wanted to cry, but couldn't. I turned back to the elevator, pressed the down button, and then waited. However, when the car came, I couldn't move forward. I spun about and charged at the woman, who now was buffered by two other wardens.

"I told you, sir," she said, firmly. "Immediate family only."

"But I'm his partner," I shouted. "I'm his . . . lover."

This didn't help my case. In fact, it girdled her resolve and probably evoked other rules - unwritten ones from the spleen of clean Christian living.

"I'm sorry, the rules are the rules," she proclaimed, her words like daggers. "Immediate family only."

She stood triumphant.

"Can't you even tell me his condition?" I pleaded.

I felt the tears rising. I trembled and thought perhaps to get on my knees and beg. She wasn't relenting. In fact, she seemed to relish her position as the great divider.

"He's critical," she snapped.

"Critical," I muttered. I was falling. I slouched on the desktop. Perhaps my genuine tears would move her to pity.

"I can't tell you more. Immediate family only. You can discuss it with his doctor, but the doctor won't tell you any more."

"But you don't understand," I moaned.

I was pathetic; a poor creature brought to these portals beseeching a simple kindness only to be treated like a cur. Matt was my love. He was my husband. I had a ring. I vainly displayed the ring before this snarling beast, but I couldn't bring myself to say the words. She would have probably laughed - dance a jig maybe.

"Uncaring bitch," I said.

"Sir, if you become abusive, I'll have you removed from the premises."

"No, no," I said. "I'm sorry. You must know that Mr. Kieler is my . . . well, we are . . ."

"Sir, that's no concern of mine," she said. She made it to Torquemada at last. "If you are not an immediate family member, you must wait until the family arrives. Perhaps they will tell you . . ."

As if on cue, the elevator doors slid open and Mr. and Mrs. Kieler, with Mary, emerged.

"Martin, Martin," Mrs. Kieler said, embracing him. "How is he?"

"We were caught in traffic," Sam said. "Martin, you look terrible."

"He's not . . ." Mary whimpered.

"I don't know," I said, weeping full force now. I pointed to the keeper of the gate. "She won't tell me anything. She won't let me in to see him. She says I'm not his family. There are rules. I'm not anyone important . . . important according to them. I'm not his . . . She won't let me see him. They don't understand. They don't understand."

Louise Kieler opened her eyes wider than she possibly could, her teeth bared. She gazed at the nurse.

"Oh, she understands perfectly," she said. She marched to the counter.

"Now, Louise," Sammy said. "Let's not make a scene."

"What do you mean he's not his family? You should be ashamed of yourself. This man is my son's primary family."

"And who are you?" the nurse said, still probably imagining she had the upper hand.

"I'm his mother." Louise slammed her fist on the counter. This brought all three nurses center court as if they were the fates that cut the string in some Greek play. Louise cuffed me about the shoulders drawing me into her arms. "And this is my son-in-law, Matthew Kieler's life-partner. How dare you! How dare you!"

"I'm doing my job."

The nurse quickly paged the doctor.

"The doctor will see you in a minute," she said, no remorse in her voice. "As for this young man, whatever the relationship, he cannot see the patient unless he is immediate family as . . . as defined by the laws of the State of New Jersey."

"Look at him, you bitch!" Louise shouted.

"Louise, not so loud," Sammy said.

I trembled. I was proud of her, but was also afraid we would all be kicked out. Louise rapped on the desk, the papers and pens rattling with each pound.

"This is suppose to be a place of healing. Of caring. What right have you to judge? What right have you to inflict pain in a place of healing? He is closer to my son and more important to me than I am sure you are to anyone so unfortunate to call you a relative. Now, take us to my son!"

"Mrs. Kieler," the nurse said, finally with some alarm. "Please calm down. Doctor."

The doctor had arrived, and just in time. I thought Louise was going to seize a pen and stab Nurse Bitch and a Half in the jugular.

"What's the problem?" the doctor asked, looking up from his clipboard. "This a hospital, not a wrestling match."

"I was explaining Hospital policy about immediately family only . . ."

The doctor raised his hands.
"I'm here now. I'll handle this. You are Mr. and Mrs. Kieler?"  . . . . .

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Martin and Matthew are an unlikely couple - as different as you can imagine. But when Matthew is struck down by the ravages of AIDS, Martin finds himself on an unimaginable journey of the heart. Written from the author's experiences in health services and caregiving, this one will move you in ways that you can only guess. Bring you Kleenix to the beach.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Look Away Silence by Edward C. Patterson
284 pages

Martin and Matthew are an unlikely couple - as different as you can imagine. But when Matthew is struck down by the ravages of AIDS, Martin finds himself on an unimaginable journey of the heart. Written from the author's experiences in health services and caregiving, this one will move you in ways that you can only guess. Bring you Kleenix to the beach.

Here's what reviewers say about Look Away Silence.

"The depth of the characters and their story is an important tale that transcends gender and race, highlighting a time that had and continues to have devastating effects. The title is so appropriate and fitting to the characters and the topics. Be sure to have some tissues handy as Martin's story is sure to move you to tears numerous times while also giving laughter, love, joy, and happiness beside the sorrow. This is one story that will resonate for a very long after the incredibly beautiful final page." - Rainbow Reviews

"Look Away Silence is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel. The characters are three dimensional and wonderfully flawed. Best of all, Patterson's narrative manages to zoom in on this tragic couple's love and life, then to zoom out on an entire hurting community, and back again without resorting to soapboxing." - R.J. Keller

"This is a love story that has been experienced many times over by 'everyman'. Beautifully written by amazing author Edward C. Patterson, based on his experiences volunteering in community service and personal friendship. It is a powerful read." - ellen george, Amazon Top 1000 Reviewer

"Even with the sad story, Mr. Patterson is a funny and engaging writer and I found this book hard to put down -- always a sign of a five-star read for me. Highly recommended." - Leslie Nichol

"With this work Patterson is in league with Armistead Maupin! It's an emotional story told in a light hearted way, it never turns into a soap." - Mireille Reynes

"Look Away Silence by Edward C. Patterson is a beautifully written novel. Honestly, I'm not sure I can write a review that will do it justice. Few books can touch such a strong emotional chord and I would put Look Away Silence up there with books by Nicholas Sparks such as The Notebook. Well done Mr. Patterson, well done indeed." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Available at:
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1448651921 (Paperback)
& http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HRER5S (Kindle) - $ .99
(at Smashwords, B&N for the Nook, Mobipocket, Kobobook.com and the Apple iPad)

Website:
http://www.dancaster.com/las.htm

Edward C. Patterson
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002BMI6X8


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I am so pleased that so many people are reading this books. My fallen would be pleased also.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Acknowledgements

The challenges of authoring this novel were many, because it encapsulates a period of my life and a subset of my experience that might be best tucked away and forgotten as all traumas should be. However, when I volunteered as a middle-aged gay man to lend a hand in my community with AIDS patients, I thought it was the noble thing to do. As I learned, it was not, unless debilitating disease and emotional upheaval can be considered noble. The history told here belongs to others, however. It may be cobbled from the many partners who lived with AIDS and those who helped ease the suffering, but it is a shared experience, and thus needs to be shared with you. Every American knows about AIDS now, and might even recall the period when it ravaged the gay community, stirring up new phobias and hysteria that might have been settled. However, the lessons should not be forgotten. With a new upsurge in cases within the gay community as a new wave of young men feel invincible as they dance with life, perhaps it’s best to recall what can happen when the back is turned on the obvious

I want to thank all those over the years who mentored me in community service, in the GALA Chorus organization, including the New Jersey Gay Men’s Chorus, the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, AmFAR, the NAMES Project and many local churches, food banks, financial sources throughout the State of New Jersey and especially the volunteers who consistently participate in AIDS Walks throughout the country. A special thank you is given to my editor Margaret Stevens for the yeomen effort in getting this work into its sterling, publication condition. Also a thanks to Kindleboard.com and Michael R. Hick’s author support group for being there nightly to encourage me to complete this work — a difficult oar to pull over mostly emotional waters. As for my angels, I leave that thank you to Louise Kieler on the steps of the Washington Monument.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This is a book that marries sadness, humor and hope. It let's my angels not be forgotten.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This is my most powerful and motional expression to date

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I found a bunch of 5 star reviews or *Look Away Silence  * on Goodread.com, like:

"How can you love something that hurts so much? I don't know, but I do. Maybe it's because I met Martin and Matt. The characters grabbed me from the very first page, then I grew to love them dearly, and they will stay with me for a long time to come. It's a beautifully written, but oh, so VERY heartbreaking story. It's definitely going on my keeper shelf. "

here's a link to the rest of them:

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6670293-look-away-silence

Edward C. atterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Again, I remind all my many readers of *Look Away Silence*, do not send me bills for boxes of Kleenix. I can't afford to keep America stocked in paper products. Thank you. (The Management).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It's never easy to write about departed friends, but this was a book that needed to be written . . . and my ghosts helped, as will see.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Our protagonists spend the 4th of July in Denver on the banks of the Platte.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Lots of new reviews for this book.  Also at the Smashwords promotion fest: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2995

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A new and forceful 5-star review was just published on Amazon.com

*A Tale of Love and Courage*
http://tinyurl.com/33lob5v

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm still reeling over those last two reviews:

http://tinyurl.com/33lob5v

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The world should never forget my fallen angels, the ones who died for their love and who were mostly ignored by a ring of prejudice and apathy. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The world should never forget my fallen angels, the ones who died for their love and who were mostly ignored by a ring of prejudice and apathy. 

Look Away Silence
284 pages - $ .99 on the Kindle
Martin and Matthew are an unlikely couple - as different as you can imagine. But when Matthew is struck down by the ravages of AIDS, Martin finds himself on an unimaginable journey of the heart. Written from the author's experiences in health services and caregiving, this one will move you in ways that you can only guess. Bring you Kleenix to the beach.

Look Away Silence is the most emotional gun in my arsenal, but now that it is written, my angels let me sleep at night - the sleep of a man unburdened.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*LOOK AWAY SILENCE - E. C. Patterson*
284 pages $ .99

Martin and Matthew are an unlikely couple - as different as you can imagine. But when Matthew is struck down by the ravages of AIDS, Martin finds himself on an unimaginable journey of the heart. Written from the author's experiences in health services and caregiving, this one will move you in ways that you can only guess. Bring you Kleenix to the beach.

Here's what reviewers say about _*Look Away Silence*_:

"The depth of the characters and their story is an important tale that transcends gender and race, highlighting a time that had and continues to have devastating effects. The title is so appropriate and fitting to the characters and the topics. Be sure to have some tissues handy as Martin's story is sure to move you to tears numerous times while also giving laughter, love, joy, and happiness beside the sorrow. This is one story that will resonate for a very long after the incredibly beautiful final page." - Rainbow Reviews

"Look Away Silence is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel. The characters are three dimensional and wonderfully flawed. Best of all, Patterson's narrative manages to zoom in on this tragic couple's love and life, then to zoom out on an entire hurting community, and back again without resorting to soapboxing." - R.J. Keller

"This is a love story that has been experienced many times over by 'everyman'. Beautifully written by amazing author Edward C. Patterson, based on his experiences volunteering in community service and personal friendship. It is a powerful read." - ellen george, Amazon Top 1000 Reviewer

"Even with the sad story, Mr. Patterson is a funny and engaging writer and I found this book hard to put down -- always a sign of a five-star read for me. Highly recommended." - Leslie Nichol

"With this work Patterson is in league with Armistead Maupin! Itt's an emotional story told in a light hearted way, it never turns into a soap." - Mireille Reynes

"Look Away Silence by Edward C. Patterson is a beautifully written novel. Honestly, I'm not sure I can write a review that will do it justice. Few books can touch such a strong emotional chord and I would put Look Away Silence up there with books by Nicholas Sparks such as The Notebook. Well done Mr. Patterson, well done indeed." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

"To say Look Away Silence is heart-wrenching is an injustice. This story will double-fist-grab your entire body from the very beginning and may never loosen its grip. Which is apt. We must never forget." - Tracy Francis

"I have admired Patterson's novels for some time now, but honestly believe this one to be his best. Inspiring, though-provoking and, yes -- one that will make you cry." - Sharon E. Cathcart

"I did not know what to expect from this book and was blown away by the intensity and depth of emotion it provoked. Beautiful writing, a compelling story and lesson after lesson on the power and importance of compassion. Mr Patterson has made me think and taken me out of my narrow and protected world. I can ask no more from a book. We are all Bimbos on the same bus. I'm glad I've taken a ride with Mr. Patterson. " - Lynn Bough

"To say that the last half of the book rocked my emotional world is not doing it justice. I can't begin to give this author enough credit for writing so well that even once I knew this wasn't going to be a happy ending I finished it. I have to admit - I was up half the night finishing it and up the rest of the night sobbing . . ." Riya at GoodReads


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, Ed, congrats on the good reviews.  When you get a chance, I sent you a PM.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks, Betsy. Got the PM. Duly noted and appreciated. BTW, this is my August best seller so far, ousting Turning Idolater, which held that position for 3 months running (and it's still doing fine).



Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

If you only read one of my books, this is the one.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's the Amazon Review Grid:

8 Reviews 
5 star:    (7) 
4 star:    (1) 
3 star:    (0) 
2 star:    (0) 
1 star:    (0)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Wow. Got a 5 star review today that just knocked me off my feet. This one from Micahel Phelps who said:

_


Spoiler



As we ask that Amazon reviews not be posted here (even in part) you'll have to read the review online. Thanks. (Congrats on the great review, Ed!) --your friendly KB moderator. 


_
Here's a link to the rest of it.

NEW Review of Look Away Silence

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's an excerpt from the opening chapter:

I am a child of Christmas. Some people are Easter-kids. Others get fired up over the Fourth of July or wax poetic for Arbor Day. Not me. Christmas has always been the focus of my year, because everything that has been good in my life has come down from the sparkling Yule Fairy and wrapped up in bows and striped paper. As little children, we wish for many things at Christmas — trains, bikes, Legos, baseball gloves and some, like me, asked Santa for an ironing board. Now that would bode well and never shock, except my name is Martin and not Martina, and . . . it quite put my Grandpa off his Monday Night Football. My mother was cool with it, otherwise she would have bought me a GI Joe and insisted I dig trenches and drop fake bombs over the chenille. However, I wouldn’t have minded a GI Joe either, a fact my mother also sensed. So it was an ironing board for me. Vivian Powers’ sissy boy was devoted to Christmas from that day forward. I knew there was a Santa Claus and his linen closet was impeccably arranged.

Across the folds of time and through the tumble-downs of Christmases over the years, I found all my requests fulfilled. When I was old enough to find true love (or so I thought it true love . . . I mean, every time it was true love), it was at Christmas. That was the year I had drunk too much eggnog and awoke in a stranger’s bed — a stranger who unwrapped me like a party favor and gave me the most wonderful Christmas gift of all. In hindsight, the ironing board was better.

Despite the exciting sensation of joining with another soul, I learned fast that such passion was like the sea at ebb tide. I know about the sea. I live by the sea, here in Long Branch where the tide comes in and then sucks out a bit of the Jersey shore, a bit like my first passionate experience. Metaphors are not my forte. I should stick to laundry. I saw then true love for what it was — as false as Ru Paul’s D-cup. It didn’t last past New Years Day. And yes, my heart was broken. I cried and cried like a bride left at the altar. However, I was a lucky boy — still am. I have a mother like no other. She sat me down, dried my tears and said, “Marty,” (I hate being called Marty, but mothers can’t be corrected — at least not mine). “Marty, he was a stranger. Didn’t know ya and didn’t want to know ya.”

Still, I loved what’s his name (funny how I forgot his name . . . Frank. Frank . . . that’s it. I remember his face, his hands and his hot breath in the night, but I still need to squeeze the corners of my mind for his name). My heart was shattered. No amount of Vivian Powers’ insightful advice could bring me around. However, my mother is a straightjacket case at times. Nothing controls her. The few words of advice that she has given throughout my life have stayed with me. So I remember exactly what she said, because it echoes every time I fall in and out of love, whenever Christmas turns into Easter.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It's always the care givers that have the last word.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Look Away Silence has been #1 in the AIDS category for over a month.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have had much feedback on this book - enough to know that it has moved many readers to tears, but not of the trite kind, but the lingering, impressionable kind. Hallelujah! My angels' tales have been heard, and hopefully remembered.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

If I had only one story in me to tell, this would be the one.
_*LOOK AWAY SILENCE*_
A Romance in the Age of AIDS 
(284 pages)
"This is an intensely emotional story about a young couple that falls in love, only to face the AIDS crisis instead of matching pink rockers on the porch. The depth of the characters and their story is an important tale that transcends gender and race. This is one story that will resonate for a very long after the incredibly beautiful final page." - Rainbow Reviews

Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."

I have carried the tale of their love in my heart for an age. Now I share it with you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Tissues are not supplied with this one.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Kindleboard Book Profile for Look Away Silence*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Those interested in donating to the Hyacinth Foundation can do so. Information is contained at the back of the book.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

No hankies included.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Lovers bury lovers everyday and yet the world survives. Still, in the shadow of law and prejudice, people sometimes forget human kindness and the complexity of the caregiver's intent.

_*Look, Away Silence*_

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

December 1st was World AIDS Awareness Day. This book is my stroke for that awareness.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's an excerpt from *Look Away Silence*, a romantic moment:

Life was always about me, even when Viv tried to convince me that she was at the core. This happens when you fend for yourself. You get to think that other people are just accessories to the vacuum broom. However, now that I had made that pronouncement to Russ about my feelings for Matt, I felt more the satellite than the planet. It took me another two weeks to say as much to Matt. I had planned to murmur it in bed, post-passion or over a glass of wine and turkey chili, but as it turned out, it happened during our first argument. It was another Wednesday night and I took an hour off from work to get a pair of potpies going and a nice spinach salad. It was rushed, as it was rehearsal night. Matt was late, and not your ten minutes after five late, but your quarter after six late. He came in with little notion that he was nothing but on time.

"It's cold," I barked.

"It still smells nice, Pumpkin."

He went to kiss me, but I averted him.

"You're late, and you know that I have rehearsal tonight."

"Well, I got stuck."

I pouted and fretted. I was once again the planet and this moon was gibbous in my eyes now. I rattled the plate and dumped his potpie in the center. It stuck to the pie tin and clumped in a mess.

"It looks like crap," I snapped.

He hugged me, but I squirmed out.

"I can't help it when we're on a deadline," he explained, or tried to explain.

"You could have called."

"I didn't know that you were going to all the trouble of baking a frozen dinner."

Now I was miffed. Beyond miffed. He could whip up his own dinner and find dessert in the dark with his own manipulation. I grabbed my plate, which I had barely touched, but as I snapped it up, the remnants of my potpie slipped off onto the floor. In my effort to catch it, the plate went crashing.

"Damn!" I cried. "Now look what you made me do."

I bent down for the pieces and as I mushed my hand in congealed gravy and glass, I went to pieces.

"Leave it be, Pumpkin. I'll take care of it. You'll be late for rehearsal."

He lifted me into his arms. I was so mad I could spit, and yet I knew it wasn't his fault. Deep down the voices told me that I was slipping. My world was changing. He didn't need potpies, but I needed to make them . . . or at least bake the ones Clarence Birdseye prepared.

"You could have called," I murmured.

"I could have," he said. "But I didn't think to."

"You should have," I said. "I'm trying."

"I know. I appreciate it."

Then it came out.

"I love you, you know."

It sounded different from the resolution beneath the White Church's spire. It had a twinge of desperation in it. Still, it reached inside and turned me into a cringing child. Matt pressed me hard into his arms. I heard him weeping now. I supposed he had heard someone else tell him that they loved him, and that would be the ghost of Luis. Still, if my admission touched that specter, it was fine with me. Matt wasn't pushing me away.

I expected after that, we would have the long overdue next steps conversation - the what does it all mean type of thing, but he just cleaned up the mess and I went to rehearsal - reluctantly. It wasn't until later that night, when we shared the quiet twilight before sleep that he touched my hand, lacing his fingers in mine.

"Pumpkin," he said. "I loved you the minute I set eyes on you. I'm glad you've finally come around."

We became twin stars then, forever in each other's orbit.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The only book I've written that has score a perfect 5 in reviews. So far, no disatisfied customers.   However, I still refuse to issue tissues with each copy. Be sure your Tissue Insurance Polucy Premiums have been paid. But please don;t miss out on this love-story. My fallen agengels will be there to guide you through.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A Happy Holiday greeting from Marty, Matt, Viv, the Kielers and the Jersey Sparrow.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you to my readers of Look Away Silence for delivreing me a book with excellent feedback. My fallen freinds would have appreciated it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The title _*Look Away Silence * _ is not grammatical (according to the laws of commas); however, if you know where the _*Look Away * _ comes from and what _*Silence*_ equals, you'll never dispute it. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's the opening paragraph to *Look Away Silence*:

I am a child of Christmas. Some people are Easter-kids. Others get fired up over the Fourth of July or wax poetic for Arbor Day. Not me. Christmas has always been the focus of my year, because everything that has been good in my life has come down from the sparkling Yule Fairy and wrapped up in bows and striped paper. As little children, we wish for many things at Christmas - trains, bikes, Legos, baseball gloves and some, like me, asked Santa for an ironing board. Now that would bode well and never shock, except my name is Martin and not Martina, and . . . it quite put my Grandpa off his Monday Night Football. My mother was cool with it, otherwise she would have bought me a GI Joe and insisted I dig trenches and drop fake bombs over the chenille. However, I wouldn't have minded a GI Joe either, a fact my mother also sensed. So it was an ironing board for me. Vivian Powers' sissy boy was devoted to Christmas from that day forward. I knew there was a Santa Claus and his linen closet was impeccably arranged.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Come let me tug at your heartstrings and play a comforting tune.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It's okay to cry through this book, only be careful where you read it. I had one reader tell me they loved it, but they finished it while waiting in an airport and had to be comforted by fellow passengers. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bring your heart and some tissues as a prerequisite. The tissues are for both the emotional tug and the "laugh 'til you cry' aspects of this work.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Valentine's Day? This is the love story for the ages.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's an Excerpt from _*Look Away Silence*_:

I couldn't sleep that night. Matt was restless and in the hospital bed. An odd autumn full moon shone through the window and my bed was empty and cold. I could see the outline of the hospital bed in the recesses of the room with my cowboy shivering, a twitch in his hand as he banged it against the aluminum railing. I was exhausted, and yet I couldn't sleep. I sat up at the bed's edge - that vast empty queen-size bed that swamped me. The linen hadn't been changed in a week. The laundry remained in piles in the corner and the musty aroma was not to my liking. What was I to do? Hank was off on vacation - on a visit to his only living relatives, cousins in Baltimore. He was gone for a week now. I thought to call Hyacinth for a substitute buddy, but somehow it didn't seem appropriate.

The aluminum rail on the hospital bed rattled. I saw Matt's eyes in the moonlight. They were dim now, no longer the Caribbean reefs that I had known. They were empty and lifeless, the pupils muddled to the whites. I went to the railing, and then touched his hand. He was awake, but silent.

"Do you need to go?" I asked.

"No."

It was a weak sound. A surrender of sorts. I pushed the comforter aside and checked the state of the sheets. They were dry. I was relieved. I was too tired to change his linen just now. I had learned how to change it while he remained in the bed, because at times he just didn't want to be bothered. However, it was dry now. So I massaged his legs and feet. I was gentle, but the exercise was short lived. I needed a massage myself, and Matt dozed off. I sighed and returned to the queen-sized edge, but the moonlight was too disturbing to get me further than just sitting there.

I wended my way through the growing obstacle course and into the dark living room. I sat in the chair, closing my eyes. My mind went through lists of things to do. Dishes piled in the sink. Carpeting shouting for vacuuming. Clothing scattered on every chair arm and surface. Opened mail cluttered. Unopened mail cluttered. The refrigerator near empty. Lists and lists and . . .

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Come, let me break your heart.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

Saw this moving down the board and had to bump it up. Listen everybody--LOOK AWAY SILENCE is really a jewel of a book. Yeah, it's sad, but not TOO sad, not sappy or melodramatic.  It's endearing and real.

Treat yourself to damn good writing.

Dana


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you, Dana. I'm glad you enjoyed this one.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

No really . . . there arte aas moany laughs in the book as there are tears. Would I lie to you?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I would appreciate feedback on this novel, if anyone has a chance. Thanks

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I am saddened today by the passing of Elizabeth Taylor, one of the angels who gave her shoulder to the world and her time to make a difference.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

As sad as this book is, it has equal doses of _funny_. Humor is the best cure all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you to my many readers of this word\k and your feedback (nearly pure-bred 5-star). It's more a tribute to my dear freidns than to me, I'm sure.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Come rest with me and hear my tale — a tale of youth and mirth and great unending sorrow. But be asured that when angels fall, their tears renew the living.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Come read a new review of _*Look Away Silence * _ on J.R. Tomlin's blog.

http://jeannetomlin.blogspot.com/2011/04/friday-review-look-away-silence-by.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mamiller

Great review, Ed.  Congratulations.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks, Maureen.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

from the author of No Irish Need Apply, Surviving an American Gulag and The Jade Owl comes -
LOOK AWAY SILENCE - A Romance in the Age of AIDS 
284 pages
If I had only one story in  me to tell, this would be the one.

Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author’s experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author’s own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."

"This is an intensely emotional story about a young couple that falls in love, only to face the AIDS crisis instead of matching pink rockers on the porch. The depth of the characters and their story is an important tale that transcends gender and race. This is one story that will resonate for a very long after the incredibly beautiful final page." - Rainbow Reviews

Here's an excerpt from Look Away Silence:

I couldn’t sleep that night. Matt was restless and in the hospital bed. An odd autumn full moon shone through the window and my bed was empty and cold. I could see the outline of the hospital bed in the recesses of the room with my cowboy shivering, a twitch in his hand as he banged it against the aluminum railing. I was exhausted, and yet I couldn’t sleep. I sat up at the bed’s edge — that vast empty queen-size bed that swamped me. The linen hadn’t been changed in a week. The laundry remained in piles in the corner and the musty aroma was not to my liking. What was I to do? Hank was off on vacation — on a visit to his only living relatives, cousins in Baltimore. He was gone for a week now. I thought to call Hyacinth for a substitute buddy, but somehow it didn’t seem appropriate. 

The aluminum rail on the hospital bed rattled. I saw Matt’s eyes in the moonlight. They were dim now, no longer the Caribbean reefs that I had known. They were empty and lifeless, the pupils muddled to the whites. I went to the railing, and then touched his hand. He was awake, but silent. 

“Do you need to go?” I asked.

“No.”

It was a weak sound. A surrender of sorts. I pushed the comforter aside and checked the state of the sheets. They were dry. I was relieved. I was too tired to change his linen just now. I had learned how to change it while he remained in the bed, because at times he just didn’t want to be bothered. However, it was dry now. So I massaged his legs and feet. I was gentle, but the exercise was short lived. I needed a massage myself, and Matt dozed off. I sighed and returned to the queen-sized edge, but the moonlight was too disturbing to get me further than just sitting there. 

I wended my way through the growing obstacle course and into the dark living room. I sat in the chair, closing my eyes. My mind went through lists of things to do. Dishes piled in the sink. Carpeting shouting for vacuuming. Clothing scattered on every chair arm and surface. Opened mail cluttered. Unopened mail cluttered. The refrigerator near empty. Lists and lists and . . .

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

For a carefree young gay man who lives from weekend to weekend, life can be a scinlilating gown to wear. Except when it gets caught in reality, and when that reality is love, commitment and a health crisis. Then, youth flees and maturity assaults abruptly. My novel, Look Away Silence, is a ground level view of how the AIDS crisis affected a community during the early 90's. It isn't a soapbox, but a human view, based on the lives of my fallen friends and my own experience with charitable and health support organizations. The plight of the Pumpkin and his Cowboy was a common one and should never be forgotten. PS: I can't guarentee that you won't need Kleenix, but you must supply your own. I'm completely out of stock.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This is a book of holidays - how they're celebrated - how they're shared.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

One for the heart, from the heart.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It seems like an age ago when all my friends would meet and hang-out. Now . . .

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Some things we should never forget.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

There's a world you may have only guessed about. Guess no more.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And we walked the lanes between the panels and wepts and remembered and wept some more. But we got on with our lives, because they couldn't

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Let me touch your heart and now for the Smashwords summer July sale, for FREE.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2995

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It is my pleasure to offer Look Away Silence at the Smashword's summer/winter sale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Week 4 of the Smashword summer FREE sale begins.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson for list of books. For this one use code SSWSF for FREE copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Summer sale ends tomorrow.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson for list of books. For this one use code SSWSF for FREE copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's an excerpt:

There’s nothing like a staggering stroll in winter with precipitation in the air and a drunk on your arm. I think if we had let each other go, we both would have landed in the garbage bins. Still Matt — my luscious and melancholy cowboy, needed to get his kit from the Cherokee. I didn’t mind. It meant I landed a hygienic one. I guided him to the visitor’s parking, and then held onto the fence while he staggered to his vehicle and finally (hallelujah), after gathering his stuff, locked up. There had been a rash of car thefts this month — Christmas shopping, I guess, but I now had peace of mind that this John (well, he was a Matt, but until they last beyond a week, Russ would call them a John) would find his truck in the morning.

“Woohoo,” Matt shouted at the invisible ocean as we rounded the corner to the apartment’s rear.

I had a front entrance, but rarely used it. My courtyard and hidden nook was as snug as anything from Beatrix Potter. It was littered with the trashcans and was barren in winter, but there was always the kiss of summer around its edges as long as the sea songs trumped the gulls. 

“Nice place,” Matt muttered.

He surveyed the wreckage of patio furniture that I meant to replace this year. I had limited storage and left it out to winter over. It was the previous tenant’s and serviceable when I first schlepped in, but now it was among the priority replacements on my wish list. 

“Don’t mind this (stuff),” I said, searching for my keys. “It’s going to the bins on April Fool’s day.”

Matt just staggered and began to hum Dixie. It was sweet and in tune. My, my, my. Of course, I didn’t need to apologize for my neat little apartment. Small, true, but well kept and lavendered, now topped by pine aromas from my little Christmas tree. It was a miniature, but real. I flipped the lights on, and the tree was lit also. Matt smiled.

“Quaint.”

“Quaint? I bet you have the Taj Mahal on your Axum salary. So I warn you, if there’s anything I’m touchy about, it’s my apartment. You can call me anything you want, but don’t you dare . . .”

“No. I wouldn’t think of it. I wouldn’t . . .”

I shut him up before he ruined everything. I pulled him to me and planted a sentence-breaking kiss smack on his gob. I was a brazen hussy, I know, but it seemed like the thing to do. If my cowboy decided it was too high handed — well, he could turn and flee over the (shifty) patio furniture and stagger back to his truck. But no, he reciprocated. And how. Jackets, hats, gloves, and his kit went to the floor. Hell, I’d pick them up later. He pushed me toward the couch, but I tagged him like a calf and dragged him past the Tannenbaum and over the bedroom threshold. It was chilly in there, because I had hadn’t closed the window, which overlooked the patio. It’s stupid, but I don’t like closed places. Always needed an open window.

I flipped the light switch on, but Matt flipped it off again. Shirts peeled. Trousers dropped. I clutched him, a flop and a crawl back onto the bed. No time to dislodge shoes and socks before the first earnest probing began. 

Edward C. Patterson
author of Look Away Silence


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I repeat, I do not issue Kleenix with the book. That you must supply yourself. But bring your heart and an open mind.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A caregiver's life is complex. This book tries to pay homage to their labor of love.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Love goes beyond the passion. It's the simplicity of two people becoming one.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Not even the heartless can look away in silence.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

An excerpt - In The Rockies

The world beyond Denver’s boundaries was flat and ungainly to the edge of the hills that creased the borders of the towering crags. Then the forest line emerged and the road, straight and endless turned serpentine and finite. It was good to get away from Denver for the day. To put it behind us. Put it away. We let Russell drive, because it seemed best that way. The once boisterous queen of Tuxedos had become demure — staid and decorous. I wasn’t sure whether it was because he still disapproved of my choice of man or whether it was some new found maturity for the benefit of Tim, the accompanist. I never knew Russ to hold a grudge, but he displayed all the earmarks of despondency. He had lost weight, his already bony figure bonier; his eyes deeply set now as if he rarely slept. And the silence — that deathly silence. It was so un-Russ.
The journey did not lack conversation, however. We had Padgett, who flirted with the passengers in passing cars, waving with a queen’s twist to anything with a head.

“I wouldn’t do that here,” Matt warned.

“And why not?” Padgett said. “They’re probably Festival hoo-hoos anyway.”

“Might catch a bullet,” Russ said.

It was a spacious vehicle — a mid-range Honda. Padgett sat with us in the back seat. Tim careened about peeking over the back of the suicide seat.

“Might be they’re here for the rodeo,” he said. “That’s here too, you know.”
Tim was a brilliant pianist, but was one note short of a full chord when it came to conversation. He reminded me of a big old sheep dog with mystical talents, but would run behind car tires on an interstate just to sniff the piss of a fellow sheep dog. Russ liked them tall, talented and single-threaded. Tim met the standard.

“Could be?” I said, and then shrugged.

I clasped Matt’s hand. He had the window rolled down, the breeze blowing through his hair, his lid having slipped to the floor. 

“We don’t have mountains like these in Texas,” he said. “In fact, we don’t have mountains at all in Texas. These are the highest I’ve ever seen.”

We were approaching a sheer, craggy wall — a fortress rising into a tower above the plains. I whipped out my map as navigator, although Tim had offered, but unless we were headed for Wyoming, I thought it best to leave him to Chopin while I handled Rand-McNally.

“Let me see that thing,” Padgett said.

The map left my hand, the prissy preener bringing the folds to his nose.

“Where are we heading?”

“Estes Park,” I said.

“Past Boulder,” Russ echoed.

“Oh, here’s Boulder. I found Boulder. There should be a sign somewhere ahead. In fact, I thought I saw a sign for Boulder a few miles back.” Padgett lurched toward the window. “We didn’t miss the turn off, did we?”

“No,” I said. I grabbed the map back. “It’s coming up on your left, Russ.”

“Maybe we should eat first,” Padgett said. “Does anyone need to (make-water)?”

Tim glanced back.

“I could, if I tried, but I think I can hold it.”

I ignored them. I traced my finger across the map locating Estes Park, deep in the Rockies. I nudged Matt. He nodded as I tapped my finger on the spot.

“There’s the place,” I said. “It’ll be cool. Glad I brought a jacket.”

“It must be high,” Matt said. “My ears are clogged already.”

“Mine popped,” Padgett said.

“Mine too,” Tim announced.

“How about you, Russell?” Padgett fussed.

“How about what?” Russ asked.

“Did your ears pop?”

Silence.

“Is this the turn off?” Russ asked me.

“Yes,” I said. 

I gazed forward of the line as the scenery changed from scrub grass to low pines. The green world closed about us and I was suddenly aware that I was alone even though I was in a car full of people. Not even Matt was there. It was one of those out of body experiences I had read about and Viv claimed she had at seances. I knew no one had actually left, but they were all lost to their own world as I was in mine. Then the moment fled when Tim clucked like a chicken, his version of laughter.

“Well, will ya look at that.”


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This book is dedicated to the Hyacinth Foundation.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Reviewewrs have been universally of one mind with this book. A winner.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

In the 1990's, I volunteers in AIDS Buddy services and my eyes were opened. Let me open your eyes.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm happy to announce that I just sold my 1,000th copy of Look Away Silence, my 5th book to go over the 1,000 mark (I have one nearing the 2,000 mark and another nearing the 4,500 mark). Two others are closing in, one at 882 and another 718. I'm pleased as punch as I look forward to the 15,000 threshold before the end of the year.

Edward C. Patterson
authoring for 50 years and 
publishing on the Kindle since 2007


----------



## intinst

Happy for you Edward, congratulations on reaching so many readers.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks, Intinst, especially with this particular book, my most lethal statement.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

With Thanksgiving coming, an excellent choie.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My three hanky read and my ten hanky write.

Edward C. Patterrson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Families are sometimes formed beyond our notion of blood.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Now available thrugh the 99centbooknetwork.

Edard C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The Thanksgiving scenes in this book will make you really thankful. Just saying . . .(sorry Geoffthomas for stealing your line)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Christmas figures big in this romance tale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I love it when I gt a review on Amazon with the headline:_* "I cried and cried."*_ Was it that bad? (Only kidding - the review is 5-stars, and the tears are, as all cases with this one, genuine).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's a romance novel witout the formula.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I guarentee that this book will be unforgettable.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This is the love story of the Cowboy and his Pumkin

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mamiller

Edward C. Patterson said:


> This is the love story of the Cowboy and his Pumkin
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


With a lead-in like that, how could anyone not have their interest piqued?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks, MA.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The title, BTW, is grammatically correct (as opposed to _*Look Away, Silence*_) because of the use of the phrase_* Look Away * _ in the work and what _*Silence * _ equals as part of the_ ActUP_ movement).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Rhis is my ultimate statement on caregivers, the legion of angels who gently ease the world to comfort.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Living in the life is an emersion course in tactics.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Love, in its true form, supercedes existance and lingers indelibly beyond the physical heartbeat.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

FREE March 4-10 at Smashwords.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Look Away Silence is a love story, pure but not simple.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

This book was written for my fallen angels so they would never be forgotten, althoygh they were forsoke.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks all for the many 5-star reviews on this one.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's what readers say about Look Away Silence

"The depth of the characters and their story is an important tale that transcends gender and race, highlighting a time that had and continues to have devastating effects. The title is so appropriate and fitting to the characters and the topics. Be sure to have some tissues handy as Martin’s story is sure to move you to tears numerous times while also giving laughter, love, joy, and happiness beside the sorrow. This is one story that will resonate for a very long after the incredibly beautiful final page." - Rainbow Reviews

"Look Away Silence is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel. The characters are three dimensional and wonderfully flawed. Best of all, Patterson's narrative manages to zoom in on this tragic couple's love and life, then to zoom out on an entire hurting community, and back again without resorting to soapboxing." - R.J. Keller

"This is a love story that has been experienced many times over by 'everyman'. Beautifully written by amazing author Edward C. Patterson, based on his experiences volunteering in community service and personal friendship. It is a powerful read." - ellen george, Amazon Top 1000 Reviewer

"Even with the sad story, Mr. Patterson is a funny and engaging writer and I found this book hard to put down -- always a sign of a five-star read for me. Highly recommended." - Leslie Nichol

"With this work Patterson is in league with Armistead Maupin! Itt's an emotional story told in a light hearted way, it never turns into a soap." - Mireille Reynes

"Look Away Silence by Edward C. Patterson is a beautifully written novel. Honestly, I'm not sure I can write a review that will do it justice. Few books can touch such a strong emotional chord and I would put Look Away Silence up there with books by Nicholas Sparks such as The Notebook. Well done Mr. Patterson, well done indeed." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

"To say Look Away Silence is heart-wrenching is an injustice. This story will double-fist-grab your entire body from the very beginning and may never loosen its grip. Which is apt. We must never forget." - Tracy Francis

"I have admired Patterson's novels for some time now, but honestly believe this one to be his best. Inspiring, though-provoking and, yes -- one that will make you cry." - Sharon E. Cathcart

"I did not know what to expect from this book and was blown away by the intensity and depth of emotion it provoked. Beautiful writing, a compelling story and lesson after lesson on the power and importance of compassion. Mr Patterson has made me think and taken me out of my narrow and protected world. I can ask no more from a book. We are all Bimbos on the same bus. I'm glad I've taken a ride with Mr. Patterson. " - Lynn Bough

"To say that the last half of the book rocked my emotional world is not doing it justice. I can't begin to give this author enough credit for writing so well that even once I knew this wasn't going to be a happy ending I finished it. I have to admit - I was up half the night finishing it and up the rest of the night sobbing . . ." Riya at GoodReads

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Their Love was the Long Love

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Look Away Silence, if anything, is my most powerful tale of love.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'll bring the story if you bring the Kleenix.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

"The depth of the characters and their story is an important tale that transcends gender and race, highlighting a time that had and continues to have devastating effects. The title is so appropriate and fitting to the characters and the topics. Be sure to have some tissues handy as Martin’s story is sure to move you to tears numerous times while also giving laughter, love, joy, and happiness beside the sorrow. This is one story that will resonate for a very long after the incredibly beautiful final page." - Rainbow Reviews

"Look Away Silence is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel. The characters are three dimensional and wonderfully flawed. Best of all, Patterson's narrative manages to zoom in on this tragic couple's love and life, then to zoom out on an entire hurting community, and back again without resorting to soapboxing." - R.J. Keller

"This is a love story that has been experienced many times over by 'everyman'. Beautifully written by amazing author Edward C. Patterson, based on his experiences volunteering in community service and personal friendship. It is a powerful read." - ellen george, Amazon Top 1000 Reviewer

"Even with the sad story, Mr. Patterson is a funny and engaging writer and I found this book hard to put down -- always a sign of a five-star read for me. Highly recommended." - Leslie Nichol

"With this work Patterson is in league with Armistead Maupin! Itt's an emotional story told in a light hearted way, it never turns into a soap." - Mireille Reynes

"Look Away Silence by Edward C. Patterson is a beautifully written novel. Honestly, I'm not sure I can write a review that will do it justice. Few books can touch such a strong emotional chord and I would put Look Away Silence up there with books by Nicholas Sparks such as The Notebook. Well done Mr. Patterson, well done indeed." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

"To say Look Away Silence is heart-wrenching is an injustice. This story will double-fist-grab your entire body from the very beginning and may never loosen its grip. Which is apt. We must never forget." - Tracy Francis

"I have admired Patterson's novels for some time now, but honestly believe this one to be his best. Inspiring, though-provoking and, yes -- one that will make you cry." - Sharon E. Cathcart

"I did not know what to expect from this book and was blown away by the intensity and depth of emotion it provoked. Beautiful writing, a compelling story and lesson after lesson on the power and importance of compassion. Mr Patterson has made me think and taken me out of my narrow and protected world. I can ask no more from a book. We are all Bimbos on the same bus. I'm glad I've taken a ride with Mr. Patterson. " - Lynn Bough

"To say that the last half of the book rocked my emotional world is not doing it justice. I can't begin to give this author enough credit for writing so well that even once I knew this wasn't going to be a happy ending I finished it. I have to admit - I was up half the night finishing it and up the rest of the night sobbing . . ." Riya at GoodReads


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

On sale for $ .99 (in honor of Gay Pride Month)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Perfect beach and vacation reading. And staycations too.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Summertime, and the reading is easy.
Fish are jumpin'
And the novels is fine.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Written so my fallen friends will never be forgotten.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Love can transform a person beyond recognition.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Readers, give me your hearts and I shall whisper a secret into it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*My best reviewed novel.*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

For every soul there is a match, for every heart,  break.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hankies not included.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A day this books doesn;t sell, Kleenix stock prices fall. ;lol

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thre was a time when sadness stalked me even in the face of hapiness.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A Big thank you to me many readers for supporting this novel.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm glad that my book is making people aware that the crisis is still with us.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Four novels - the cornerstones of my work.

Surviving an American Gulag
Turning Idolater
Look Away Silence
The Road the Grafenwöhr

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Don;t forget your hankies.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

He was my Cowboy, and I, His Pumpkin

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A love story based on the real experiences of two friends during the Plague years.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm celebrating 5 years as an Indie Author - November 18, 2007 to date. And in a countdown to 18,000 sales.

Readers Rock
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

An Intense Romance

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

An Intense Romance - BYOK (Bring Your Own Kleenix)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A perfect Holiday read for new kindles and old, Fires HD and all eReaders.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Happy Holiday to all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Happy New Year to all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

For the Caregivers of this World.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I know it's a sad book, but it's a true book and from the heart.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's One from the Heart.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Speaking of snow, I hope everyone is safe and sound and warm.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Amazon has put Look Away Silence on sale for $ .99. For how long, who knows, but get it while it's hot.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002HRER5S/
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I want to thnk all for the success of this one. Sells nicely (I look at it as a share) and reviewed superlatively.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Still on sale and I can't tell why,
But it's well worth the read
Come give it a try.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Whenever a reader reveiws or contacts me on this book and thanks me for writing it, I say a prayer for my fallen angels and tell God that I've told their tale. Their lives have touched yet another soul.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just received a brief, but poinient 5-star review from a reader who said the book was "extraordinary," which moves me that this story written for my fallen angels has touched so many people.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Even on my birthday (today), I think of my lost friends.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

14 Five-star out of 15 Reviews (and that's just Amazon). Reader responsive has bowled me over.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Come into the silence of my heart and hear their voices call

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The AIDS Crisis of the 90's Took Many - This is one Story

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

More than with any other f my books, readers tell me Look Away Silence lingers long past the last page. I have readers tell me even after a year, they still think of images and passages from the book. Feedback like this keeps me writing.

Edward C. Patterson
Readers Rock!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have something to say on behlaf of those who are not longer here to say it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A Story of a Normal Love in Abnormal Times

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The Seasons Change. Love Doesn't!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

When I wrote this book, my fallen stood at the foot of my bed insisting their story be told.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Making Quilts for the NAMES Project*

It was raining on the day I arrived at The Lantanas and ran the first box of mementos from the car up the porch stairs and into the parlor. I had taken an assortment of photos and ties and clothing. I had originally included the blanket, but at the last moment returned it to my bed. To cut it up seemed to me a desecration. I'm glad I left it intact, as I still pull it up to my chin each night, even on the most humid summer nights. I deposited the box on the couch, and then Hank helped me unload my own kit from the car. There were a few cars parked in the driveway - some that I recognized. The rain teemed and I could espy the cat eyes in the bushes, a host of sated felines pondering the madness of the lunatic gay men who darted between the raindrops. 
"We're in here, Snooks," Leslie called, as I shook out my wet hair.
In the dining room sat the quilters - Leslie and Ginger, Mary and Louise, Jasper and Rudi, while Sammy came in from the kitchen with two beers - one in progress and one for me.
"I've become a seamstress," he said handing me a Bud. "Glass?"
"No," I stammered. 
On the table were two cloth panels, one with Russ' name embroidered across the top. The other was pretty much in a blank slate. I assumed that was Matt's. Louise had begun tatting the edges.
"Martin," she said. "Sit next to me. Come think of a design. What did you bring to the table?"
I set the beer on a side table and sat beside her. The rain riced the roof and I was chilled. Mary winked at me from across the way. She held up a doily with the word Newt painted across it. 
"In the corner, I think," she suggested.
I nodded, and she went to work with a needle and thread.
"Now I'm proficient at embroidery," Leslie announced. "If you tell me what words you want on Matt's panel, I'll run them up. This is for Russell's."
She held up a swatch that read One brief bright flame. I smiled. Yes, I thought. One brief bright flame and Russell was his name. Perfect. 
"Let me think about it, Les," I said. I did have an idea that I tripped over last week. "I brought some of Matt's old ties. I thought I'd spell his name out with his old ties."
"Brilliant," Ginger said. "And you said you weren't creative."
"He would have loved that, dear," Louise said.
I glanced across the table to Jasper. He and Rudi were pasting appliques onto Russ' quilt - little musical notes. That gave me another idea.
"I think I want something musical on Matt's."
"I'd thought more a computer," Sammy said. "I have a few pictures. We could mount a small portrait framed in a computer screen."
"I like that," I said. "But he loved music."
"He loved your voice," Mary said. "He was as tone deaf as a frog."
"Perhaps," I said. "But I think I'd like to see the lyrics of his favorite song maybe."
"Well, just let me know," Leslie said.
And I did. However, we could also write things on the panel, because they had these indelible markers that did a fine job - didn't run or smear and if the ink got wet it would hold up. I watched Hank as he drew a little black faced figure at one edge of the panel.
"What's that?" I asked.
"I's wants him 'member me in alls my ebony glory."
Then he grinned and I was flooded by memories of Hank and Matt bantering in mock Ebonics - a game that cast aside shame and discrimination, leveling their spirits into one glorious blend of friendship. Louise had a marker now. Her hand was steady - florid and elegant. She wrote A day never passes without a thought of you . . . She pressed the last period firmly, and then wiped away a tear. 
"He'll always be my lamb."
And thus it went. I arranged his ties in the center of the panel. At first I spelled out Matthew, but then decided that I never called him that, so Matt it was. Sewing them on was a chore. Threading the fucking needle took forever, but Ginger's big mitts helped. For a chubby fisted lesbian, she threaded a needle like Tinkerbelle in a lantern. My first stitches were too loose and needed to be ripped out. I soon learned that it would take me a good three hours just to attach the letter M, but as I stitched I listened. I listened to Louise recall the baby boy in the bathtub and at the circus. There were stories of fights in school and one from Mary about how her brother set fire to the tree house and broke his leg jumping from the top bough. And then Sammy bubbled about how he tried to get Matt interested in baseball.
"It was like cutting off an arm, but I insisted."
"You bullied him," Louise said. "I remember, you came inside and kicked the chair. Said you'd teach him how to cover first base or take a strap to him."
"I did not. I wouldn't."
"Well, those were the days before we understood."
Silence 
"No vun ever unterstandts," Rudi said, filling the silence utterly.
He had been quiet, sewing away at the musical notes, Jasper at his side. It was evident that Rudi was also ill now, his face drawn, a purple lesion chevroned on his neck. 
"Your Matt, he unterstoodt. He touched my face und he knew. He velcomed me as his komrade, to der legions." He sniffed, his hand covered by Jasper's. "Ja, your Matt knew, he did."
"I guess it takes time to understand these things," Louise said. "I guess it takes the sewing of quilts to make us all equal, both those here and those gone."
I stopped sewing and touched the letter M. Would I ever understand? Were we meant to understand? I supposed if I reflected on this panel for a thousand years, I might need another thousand to fathom it out.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE for the entire month of July at Smashwords.com. 
Look Away Silence
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Use coupon SW100 upon check out and enjoy
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2995*

Use the same coupon for all 19 of my books - also on FREE promotion for this Month
Edward C. Patterson​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE for the entire month of July at Smashwords.com. 
Look Away Silence
by 
Edward C. Patterson

For All My Fallen Angels

Use coupon SW100 upon check out and enjoy
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2995*​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."

The challenges of authoring this novel were many, because it encapsulates a period of my life and a subset of my experience that might be best tucked away and forgotten as all traumas should be. However, when I volunteered as a middle-aged gay man to lend a hand in my community with AIDS patients, I thought it was the noble thing to do. As I learned, it was not, unless debilitating disease and emotional upheaval can be considered noble. The history told here belongs to others, however. It may be cobbled from the many partners who lived with AIDS and those who helped ease the suffering, but it is a shared experience, and thus needs to be shared with you. Every American knows about AIDS now, and might even recall the period when it ravaged the gay community, stirring up new phobias and hysteria that might have been settled. However, the lessons should not be forgotten. With a new upsurge in cases within the gay community as a new wave of young men feel invincible as they dance with life, perhaps it's best to recall what can happen when the back is turned on the obvious

**
Use the same coupon for all 19 of my books - also on FREE promotion for this Month
Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The story of the AIDS epidemic has been told and retold, but rarely from the point of view of those who lived it - who surivived it. This is the most important statement I've ever made in print.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow August 26th and 27th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*14 5-Stars out of 15 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow September 28th and 29th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*15 5-Stars out of 16 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today ONLY November 4th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*15 5-Stars out of 16 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - November 26th and 27th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*15 5-Stars out of 17 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow December 24th and 25th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*To Bless the Holidays*
*15 5-Stars out of 17 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow February 13th and 14th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*To Bless the Holidays*
*15 5-Stars out of 17 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow March 24th & March 25th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*15 5-Stars out of 17 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow May 10th & 11th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*16 5-Stars out of 18 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Melody Simmons

Thanks - got a copy - looks interesting!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow August 21st & 22nd at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*18 5-Stars out of 20 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Sep 27th & 28th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*18 5-Stars out of 20 reviews

*

​
What readers say:
"Intense and emotional; a definite "must read" - L.H. Nicholl
"I cried and cried" - Mickey
"LOOK AWAY SILENCE is one of the most powerful love stories I have ever read." - J.D.M. Phelps
"Look Away Silence is a must read" - T. Francis
"A Tale of Love and Courage" - S.E. Cathcart
"Amazing Book" - L. Bough
"Look Away Silence - A Beautifully Written Novel" - T. Fonseca
"A love story for the ages" - ellen in atlanta
"Look Away Silence' is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel." - R. J. Keller 
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Nov 6th & 7th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*18 5-Stars out of 20 reviews

*

​
What readers say:
"Intense and emotional; a definite "must read" - L.H. Nicholl
"I cried and cried" - Mickey
"LOOK AWAY SILENCE is one of the most powerful love stories I have ever read." - J.D.M. Phelps
"Look Away Silence is a must read" - T. Francis
"A Tale of Love and Courage" - S.E. Cathcart
"Amazing Book" - L. Bough
"Look Away Silence - A Beautifully Written Novel" - T. Fonseca
"A love story for the ages" - ellen in atlanta
"Look Away Silence' is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel." - R. J. Keller 
--------------------------------

*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Dec 18th & 19th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*18 5-Stars out of 20 reviews

*

​
What readers say:
"Intense and emotional; a definite "must read" - L.H. Nicholl
"I cried and cried" - Mickey
"LOOK AWAY SILENCE is one of the most powerful love stories I have ever read." - J.D.M. Phelps
"Look Away Silence is a must read" - T. Francis
"A Tale of Love and Courage" - S.E. Cathcart
"Amazing Book" - L. Bough
"Look Away Silence - A Beautifully Written Novel" - T. Fonseca
"A love story for the ages" - ellen in atlanta
"Look Away Silence' is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel." - R. J. Keller 
--------------------------------

*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Feb 7th & 8th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*18 5-Stars out of 20 reviews

*

​
What readers say:
"Intense and emotional; a definite "must read" - L.H. Nicholl
"I cried and cried" - Mickey
"LOOK AWAY SILENCE is one of the most powerful love stories I have ever read." - J.D.M. Phelps
"Look Away Silence is a must read" - T. Francis
"A Tale of Love and Courage" - S.E. Cathcart
"Amazing Book" - L. Bough
"Look Away Silence - A Beautifully Written Novel" - T. Fonseca
"A love story for the ages" - ellen in atlanta
"Look Away Silence' is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel." - R. J. Keller 
--------------------------------

*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow October 1st & 2ndat Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*19 5-Stars out of 21 reviews

*

​
What readers say:
"Intense and emotional; a definite "must read" - L.H. Nicholl
"I cried and cried" - Mickey
"LOOK AWAY SILENCE is one of the most powerful love stories I have ever read." - J.D.M. Phelps
"Look Away Silence is a must read" - T. Francis
"A Tale of Love and Courage" - S.E. Cathcart
"Amazing Book" - L. Bough
"Look Away Silence - A Beautifully Written Novel" - T. Fonseca
"A love story for the ages" - ellen in atlanta
"Look Away Silence' is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel." - R. J. Keller 
--------------------------------

*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------

